# BC BLOOMBOX Grow



## dejm1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Got the BC Bloombox a couple months ago and after a shaky start and some rocky patches along the way I think we're doing ok. It's a great product: everything is automated on timers (the lights, the drip system) and the staff is really helpful.

This is the box. It is actually quite large but if you have a spare room or basement, it's perfect.




We're still in the vegetation stage with some snags along the way. As you can see, the shelf is pretty low so I had some seedling stretching going on bad.








So I put them closer to the light. Will know better for the next time. It was slow getting roots and I overwatered them too so I put some airtsones in the tank attached to an air pump and flooded the cubes with oxygenated water and mild nutes. I'm using Advanced Nutrients. I also used a fan to strengthen the stems. I di dhtis for 2 days straight.














It worked very well and they started to shape up.








When I had good root action going I moved them into the drip system tub below and started my first full week of nutrients (Sensi Grow A+B, Voodoo Juice, B-52).

It is now DAY 2 in the tub and 18 days under the light. The drip system comes on twice a day for 5 minutes (8:45-8:50 and 4:20-4:25). I have it set 12 hours later so it comes on at night rather than the morning as it is programmed to do.



















It's been exciting and nerve wracking and lots of little costs but hopefully will pay off in the end. To be continued...


----------



## dejm1 (Dec 27, 2006)

I think things are looking pretty good. This week couldn't have been easier. Everything was on timers and all I did was sit back and watch them grow, aside from the occassional spray. The Bloombox is doing its thing.

 

 

Just changed the tub nutrients and went on to the Week 2 feeding schedule, which increased the nute strength by 5ml.


----------



## dejm1 (Dec 31, 2006)

So far it's been 11 days under the drip and things are definitely bigger but I'm hoping things still looking good to the more trained eye. 

 


I've noticed some spots on a few of the leaves and occassional tip discoloration: 

 


Should there be really good roots coming out the bottom of the pot yet? There is some root action coming from the rockwool but it's still pretty tangled and contained within the pot.

Anybody want to say when they think they can go into the grow chamber? Is there anyway I can tell the sex yet? What if they are males? 1 of them is definitely smaller than the other 2 - might this be a female? They are Nothern Lights by the way...


----------



## dejm1 (Jan 4, 2007)

Things are still growing here and getting a lot bigger, roots forming, etc. but I'm starting to notice a little damage on some of the leaves.
http://www.gardenscure.com/420/attachments/hydroponic-grow-journals/189913d1167879025-bloombox-first-grow-1-6over.jpg http://www.gardenscure.com/420/attachments/hydroponic-grow-journals/189915d1167879117-bloombox-first-grow-1-3-leavesdamage.jpg
 

 



I just started the 3rd week of nutrients (Advanced) and the strengths were increased. 

It is Sensi Grow A+B in 3 gallons of water. 25ML each. 
Voodoo Juice - 25ML
B-52 - 70ML.

I am trying to follow their grow schedule but should I be a little cautious? Is this a magnesium shortage? Or are they just hungry?


----------



## dejm1 (Jan 7, 2007)

What do you have to do to get some help around here? Guess my journal isn't interesting enough...

Thanks anyway...


----------



## doja (Jan 12, 2007)

What is your ppm at for your nutrient solution? It could be nute burn..


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 12, 2007)

looks like nute burn. Not sure how this box works but if it's hydro you need to either replace with a weaker solution or water down the current solution.

As for needing help... People don't tend to post requests for help in the grow journals. In fact, others are expressly forbidden to post in another persons grow journal unless they're invited. This is because some people will later use their grow journal as instructions to how others should grow their own and they don't want all the annoying questions and comments getting in the way.

If you need more help, post to the indoor growing or newbies forum and someone will help you shortly.


----------



## dejm1 (Jan 18, 2007)

I toned down the nutes a lot and got things in order. Still some damage but the newer growth has been ok and now I'm finally in the flowering chamber!

















They are definitely a little bit on the tall side. That's one problem with the box: not much flexibility to move lights around. Will know better for the next time.

My PH is again 5.6 and my PPM is only 800. The AN plan calls for Sensi Bloom A&B, more Voodoo Juice, and something called Dr. Hornby's Big Bud. I'm only using the Bloom right now.

*3 DAYS LATER:*

Man, it's hard to see sh*t with the light on! Guess I'm gonna have to get used to it.




























It's been 3 days in flowering. They are getting taller for sure. I think the tips might be starting to discolor a bit again - have to watch it. 

I brought the PH down from 6.2 to 5.7 and the PPM is up at 820 - keeps going up. Too soon to tell sex yet? Should I trim away the lower dead leaves and such?


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 18, 2007)

sexing is usually from 10-14 days...and even longer. but sometimes they show really early. I've seen males at 6 days.


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 18, 2007)

damn man that is a nice setup you got there. those plants took off like they owed someone money. must be a good growing enviornment. +rep for just buying the damn thing lol


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 18, 2007)

^^exactly wut i was thinkin...
i was wonderin how long did u let them veg b4 u flowered? what are the inside dimensions of that contraption and how tall r they now n how tall r u gonna let em get?


----------



## dejm1 (Jan 19, 2007)

They were in veg. just over 4 weeks - it was a little slow getting started (newbie mistakes!) but they eventually took off - had some stretching and slow root development. I was waiting for alternating nodes before moving them into flowering and they got pretty tall in the process. Only one of them had it by the time I moved them. I guess they are going to get as tall as they are gonna get until I have some good bud action going, maybe have to top them, don't know yet.

The Bloombox manual says to move them when they are only 8 inches or so but I waited a bit longer. And now they are very tall - a little too tall at this point! Gonna have to do some serious bending I'm sure. There's probably only 3 feet or so inside.

For those interested, the box has been great. It's not perfect but you learn these things along the way - my next grow will be much easier during vegging. The timers are awesome and it's pretty good stealth, though the cabinet is big - if you have an extra room or basement or garage it's great. I keep it in an office building and it seems pretty huge. For my first grow I'm glad I got this far but will definitely know a lot more for the next time.


----------



## dejm1 (Jan 19, 2007)

Since 9:00 AM yesterday my PH went up from 5.7 to 6.3 and my PPM stayed the same at 820. Everything looked the same on the plants - didn't notice anything new.

I got bold and decided to bump up the PPM level 150 PPMs more to see what happens: it's now at 970 and my PH is balanced at 5.7. I'll monitor the levels tomorrow night (24 hours later) and see how the plants react if there is any...


----------



## dejm1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Plants took a real turn for the better in the last couple days. Things are looking up. They just showed their sex:
 

Had to ditch the third plant, it was a male - sorry to see him go but he was just big and cumbersome.






My plants are in much better shape now. I guess they liked the clean water and the mild nutes. ppm 530. The roots are more bountiful as well.

Lean mean, fighting machines:
 


The lower leaves and stems on the really damaged plant came right off. The newer leaves and top growth much cleaner, almost no damage now. Looking pretty good I think...




Hope I'm bending enough...maybe I'll get a little more ballsy in the next couple days.


----------



## GrapefruitGrower (Jan 26, 2007)

hi dejm1, ive got mine growing in a closet, its about 3 to 4 week old and about 6.5 inch tall maybe a little bigger, just wondered when you recommended flowering? how tall before should it be?


----------



## dejm1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Grape,
I'm kinda new at this myself but I would say (from my own little experience) don't let them get too tall before going into flowering - they are supposed to show alterating nodes but mine only had 1 with alt. nodes before I moved them. I let mine get quite tall before moving them, just over 4 weeks in veg. and now they might be too tall and overgrow the box. I need to do some bending, which you can see in the pics. The problem with boxes and closets is that you don't have the option to move the lights if they get very tall. 

My Bloombox says when it reaches 8 inches to go into flowering - mine were probably twice that...


----------



## GrapefruitGrower (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks mate, that's helped me out a bit.......

p.s like what you have done with the weights lol


----------



## dejm1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Things are still moving along here. Here are some recent pics:

 
 


Boy, these things grow fast.


----------



## dejm1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Still going strong here...


----------



## Doe$tax (Feb 6, 2007)

dejm1, 

You and I are right currently growing within a week of each other.. How long are you planning on letting your plants flower?... I was planning on letting mine grow for around 60 days and I am currently on day 29 of flowering... I am only asking because I have six plants growing from bagseed, and I would like to see the difference in how much bud we get from each plant... I would also like to know what spectrum of light you are using and how many watts? Will Keep in touch... keep GROWING GREEN!!!


----------



## dejm1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey Doe,
I'm pretty much planning on letting them grow as long as they need to - they are Northern Lights and they say 6 to 8 weeks so I'm in for the long haul until they are ready to pop... this is my first grow so I don't really have a set plan when to pull them. I'm assuming when the time is right I'll know...

I'm using a 420 watt HPS light - it's built into the box. I couldn't imagine dealing with six plants right now - 2 was more than a handful and for a while I actually had 3 but one turned out to be a male so he got wasted.

How are you growing your plants?


----------



## Doe$tax (Feb 7, 2007)

dejm1,

I am currently growing my six plants in 10 inch by ten inch pots in a soil medium that I made myself. I started out with 11 plants, that grew pretty quickly, and I let them veg for about 6 weeks... I was pretty niave about the containers they were in and I actually kept them in 32 oz cups for about 4 weeks of there growth... But once I transplanted them and moved them to the flowering closet... boy did i see a difference... five turned to males and now i am left with six budding females... my tallest one is about three feet.... 

feel free to check out my grow journal... and leave a comment if you feel compelled to do so, feedback is my reason for joining this site...  

my grow journal can be found at https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/4191-ima-newbie-but-evrythings-goin.html


----------



## OhioGrown (Feb 10, 2007)

wow dude, i cant belive you bought a bloom box, i have wanted one for a long time now. im glad too see that it works good. someday soon i will get one i hope


----------



## Scepter1987 (Feb 12, 2007)

That box looks cool, but i was looking at the photos and i saw that it was really brite up top, but the bottom doesnt look like it gets much light... Is this right, and if it is, how are you dealing with it? If it is getting lots of light down below... Tell Me to Stuff It. 

EDIT: Oh, and how much did that thing cost?

Scepter


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for doing this... ive decided to get a bloom box after i grow in Soil Medium... very nice mate


----------



## dejm1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Things are still chugging along in the Bloombox:

 
 

SCEPTER: the light is definitely brighter at top but there's some good growth near the bottom and I think it's doing ok - can you ever really balance the light perfectly, I don't know. It cost around $2200. Not cheap but for the price of quality weed in the city (approx. $600 oz), it will eventually pay itself off (I hope). Just need a couple more bountiful harvests.

For Till and anyone interested in getting the Bloombox, it's pretty awesome - it's all automated and has been working like a charm. However, and maybe this is the case with any closet of cabinet grow, it's really tight on space and is becoming impossible to maneuver in there. I've been bending and trying to work it out but it gets harder to do anything as they get bigger - the front branches are literally busting out of the box and they are not getting optimum light but look ok. Couldn't imagine having more than 2 plants but I guess it works. Next time I will start bending much sooner. I see that experience is the key and my next grow will be much smoother overall.

Cheers...


----------



## dejm1 (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/hydroponic-grow-journals/97955-bloombox-first-grow-16.html#post929079 

*Day 43 - Starting Week 6* 
http://www.gardenscure.com/420/hydroponic-grow-journals/97955-bloombox-first-grow-16.html#post929079 
Here's the latest pics:

























Anybody think I should start flushing yet? I just let the ppm go down a bit to the 500s after topping it off. Time to pull the plug on the nutes yet?

I'm getting kind of attached to these babies! Almost hate to smoke 'em


----------



## g00sEgg (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow...looking good man. Keep it up!


----------



## dejm1 (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's the latest. Should I be concerned with the tips? I don't believe my strength is too high - does it look like nute burn?


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Mar 4, 2007)

wow man im getting a bloom box forsure now,... you just grew a sative plant which are usually 6 feet outdoors and you bent the shit out of it, so i bet that would of been near 6 feet, buy some Lowryder seeds, you could have 10 plants then Run it one 24hours of light these seeds are weird they dont need to be thrown into 12/12... Just leave the light on 24 hours for 8 weeks.... but you can only grow 11g from 9 1 foot plants... they rarley grow over one foot. but you have one beautiful grow man!! keep it up

48th day of flower? or the whole grow... you will need 75days of flower.


----------



## dejm1 (Mar 5, 2007)

It's day 48 of flowering. Would you be concerned with the tips curling like that?


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 5, 2007)

dejm, you are gonna love the smoke, but probably hate the harvesting part of it...lol thats too much for me tho, i'd hate to do all of that trimming..have you had any samples yet??


----------



## dejm1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Haven't checked in for a while. Here's the latest from today:


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 27, 2007)

thats really good dejm..how much longer do you think you got until harvest?


----------



## dejm1 (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, it's still going on here. I decided to harvest a few buds to get my feet wet and to have something to smoke and to rearrange the plants inside for maximum exposure. They are finished but the rest I will really let finish - very strong Sativa traits here, hence the insanely long flowering period. It will be over 12 1/2 weeks flowering by the time I'm done.

 
 


I barely dented the box either as you can see - there's a lot more buddage inside still and they are going the distance - these pics are from 3 days ago - the buds inside the Bloombox are totally covered with crystals and bursting. It's gorgeous. 

I'm drying in a box with dental floss strung across and I bought wire to wrap the stems and S hooks to hang them - working nicely. You can also see my new can filter. Works like a charm.


----------



## adultswim (Apr 6, 2007)

With some shorter indica's, trimming and lst. next time you'll have it licked. what is the air filter in the last pic for, do they smell through the box....or does the coco carbon filter work. any ways in getting one for sure just a matter of time. keep up with the chron XD


----------



## dejm1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Harvest time!

 
 


It dried in only 2 or 3 days due to unseasonable chilly weather and 0 humidity. They are now in mason jars and drying nicely. There was just over 7 ounces. It already smokes great the little bit I've tried. Many of the trichomes were cloudy to amber so I might be in for a wild ride. Even the trim/shake is pretty stoney so can't wait for the good stuff.

Hey *ADULT*: the carbon filter was for the weed out of the Bloombox. the box fought the smell perfectly - it's when I started yanking plants and sticky buds out of there that the smell became really strong. For anyone looking to get a BC Bloombox, I "highly" recommend it. 7 ounces was in there from only 2 plants - and next time I'll bend them a little better and get them in when they are smaller so I can work them.

In my city, an oz. of good pot costs $650. At 7 ounces that's $4,550 dollars. It already paid for itself!


----------



## adultswim (Apr 10, 2007)

nice. good to hear rave reviews. cant wait to see your next grow. when might that be? XD


----------



## jUzSmokEIt (Apr 11, 2007)

Not a bad grow. You have difenetly made your money back. What strain did you grow?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2007)

Now all we need you to do is post pictures of the Bloom box break down so we cdan make our own version for under 500 bucks lol.Seriously post pictures of everypart of this with measurments.


----------



## dejm1 (Apr 11, 2007)

*ADULT*: My next grow? I'm gonna take a little time off and smoke some of this first before I leap back into the fray. Want to chill for a bit first - it's a lot of work as I don't grow at home so it's not like it's in the other room.

*JUZ*: It's Northern Lights. Very tasty and potent thus far and still waiting for it to cure to get some real good smoke...

*FILTHY*: I doubt you can make one this good and well constructed for under $500, let alone $1,000. Can you make something that will work? Probably yes, but this is all automated (it's called GrowSmart) and it's awesome. No smell, heat, etc. The pumps and lights all come on and do their thing. It's great. It's an investment but will pay itself off (already did in my eyes). And there is no muss or fuss, it works flawlessly and the customer support is great when questions come up.

Don't nickel and dime - if you have a little extra cash take the plunge or chip in with a buddy you trust like I did.


----------



## datboyc (Apr 11, 2007)

3 grand is quite an investment. I see where your justification comes in, but i've never even been asked to pay more than 400 an ounce. And that was durring a time when shit was the only thing within a 50 mile zone.

how much room did you have inside? If you can only get 2 plants, I'm not sure this was the best choice. How are those lights they give? I hear good things, but i've never used them. And finaly..... I'm too lazy to try and look, but how much power does the entire thing draw (ie. veg is on 24/7 or 18/6, and flower is on 12/12)?


----------



## dejm1 (Apr 12, 2007)

You can get more than 2 plants in there. I had 3 but one was a male. I just wanted to get my feet wet with my first grow. There are 9 pots in there so theoretically you can grow 9. I understand they will adapt to the space in there so you can try growing all you want. It was a little tight in there though so experience in bending and lst is a plus. I don't think it draws much electric at all. It's a 430w HPS bulb (I think).


----------



## stan420 (Apr 12, 2007)

Very nice first grow my man, and you coulnt have picked a better strain to try first. You have something to be VERY proud of and a great foundation to build off of. I wish you all the best and luck in the world.


----------



## dejm1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, dude. Nice words. Far exceeded my expectations for my first grow.


----------



## bryanw2006 (Dec 23, 2007)

nice grow ya im on the fence of getting one also and saw you got 7 ozs dried or wet? off of those 2 plants if you had 9 smaller plants would you still get that much or how much could one expect?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 24, 2007)

Well been awhile since I visited this thread.I know it was a first time grow in the box but man were those some ugly plants lol.Guess you learned you should veg your plants more then about 8 inches tall in these crap boxes.To answer your question. Yeah I actually have built one for under $500 now that is better then the bllom box.Its steel constructed ,air tight, zero negative pressure,600 watt light, aero, air scrubber co2 and its all automated which was the easy part.Gotta luve timers and climate controllers.I did mine as a 12 plant system best for lollipoping and smaller indicas.I added the option to lower or raise my enclosed pl light fixture with a small electric motor at the touch of a button .Can yours do that?? (-=


----------



## dejm1 (Dec 25, 2007)

7oz. dry. They might have been ugly but they did the trick...

Filthy: They were more than 8 inches in veg - why so hostile towards the bloombox? I'm glad you're so proud of yours, sounds freakin' lovely. But not everyone has the inclination or the time or the space to build their own...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 26, 2007)

Nothin to you dejm1 I get angry at these bloomboxes as they are such a lie and after talking with dozens of hydro shops who sell them and then have them talk about how crappy they are and they dont produce nearly like they say but rather are aimed at getting new growers with shock an awe it pisses me off.If you take 20 minutes and look at these they are such a simple principle and take nothing to recreate but this company swindeles 3-4 grand out of people for these when they can be beat by a $45 aero tub for 6 plants and that grow can be automatic too.add food,water, clones and go.I got more upset watching other ooh and ahh over the box that is such a rip off for anyone who can read a tape measure and hold a saw.Im glad it worked out for you to what you felt was worth it.


----------



## bryanw2006 (Dec 26, 2007)

haha Im one of those stupid people i guess that want a bloom box it "looks cool " it is expensive with only 1 water pump so if it goes out your girls die. yes the bloom box is over priced but you can get close to 8 ozs dried off a cycle and supposly you can get 6 harvests in a year they recommend to keep clone for 7 days vege for 7 days then flower for 6 weeks so fully 2 month cycle. compared to organics you may only get 4-5 harvests in a year. the picture i saw it looks like 2 plants was pretty tight in there. who else has bloom boxes I would love to see more pictures of them filled up to kinda see how much can really be fit into them and if they truly are a rip off. if you were going to go to Texas hydroponics and build your own with all the parts there. what would oneself by if you wanted to spend around 2500 3 grand what is better aero or hydro i see so many set ups grow smart technology what is this does it just mean computer controled?


----------



## bryanw2006 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey DEJm1 I had a few questions to ask ya about the bloom box how are you liking it now? have you gotten to the point to yeild more now?


----------



## happybudmore (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes I agree I am interested in finding out more. I have about two years to save and end my current job. Then I'm going back to school. I don't have much for tools, if but if I'm lucky I may find a house to rent with a garage hopefully with room enough to get some work done. I plan on buying one of BCNL's packages "the big mac." All the nutrients, and extra parts come included. All i'd have to get a is a C02 tank and the right seeds. My biggest consern is space. I plan on getting the mothership and a producer. BCNL's claims do seem pretty outragous but then again with the right seed's and some experience maybe they aren't. I've been searching all over and this has been the best post I have found so far anyone with some BCNL product experience please post. Also if you know how to build something better and just as stealthy as BNCL products for a much cheaper price please post or send me in the right direction. Would it be possibe to build something like the bloombox or a producer only taller, while maintaining the stealthiness like I said I'll be renting so this is important


----------



## iloveit (Jan 23, 2008)

A few quick questions regarding the Bloombox: 

1) Do the odours from the flowering chamber leak outside?
2) Is the carbon filter fan noisy?
3) Does the bloombox come with a carbon filter fan?
4) What else (CO2 tank, seeds etc) did you have to purchase seperatly which was not included with the Bloombox?
5) Was the reservoir large enough to hold a descent amount of water and nutes or did you have to keep refilling regularly (in the vegetative stage anyway because I think you used pots during flowering...right?).

6) Finally what would you change about the Bloombox if you could?

Please answer...LOL

Thanks

P.S. I found your journal very intresting compared to the rest, loved reading through it.


----------



## bcnl (Jan 29, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Well been awhile since I visited this thread.I know it was a first time grow in the box but man were those some ugly plants lol.Guess you learned you should veg your plants more then about 8 inches tall in these crap boxes.To answer your question. Yeah I actually have built one for under $500 now that is better then the bllom box.Its steel constructed ,air tight, zero negative pressure,600 watt light, aero, air scrubber co2 and its all automated which was the easy part.Gotta luve timers and climate controllers.I did mine as a 12 plant system best for lollipoping and smaller indicas.I added the option to lower or raise my enclosed pl light fixture with a small electric motor at the touch of a button .Can yours do that?? (-=





FilthyFletch said:


> Now I can build almost an identical model at home that will be damn near the same quality as *I am a trained welder and have access to a jorney man electrician if by some chance I would need one. I have built aero and hydro setups for years so the grow setup is fine.I am quite familar with electronic controlled climates and injections.*


* For more of Fletch's bizarre hate-on for the BloomBox, please visit this thread:*

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/31894-bloombox-2.html#post490742

Fletch seems to think that our products and services are crap because - if we take his false identity at face value - a trained welder and experienced growing expert with access to an electrician could build a knock-off "BloomBox for less.

For those people who don't possess his impressive resume, if you are looking for the only purpose-built, medical grade indoor garden on the market and a Grow Your Own solution that is backed by 16hrs a day, 7 days a week toll-free support, please visit BC Northern Lights

Please be sure to check out our BloomBox assembly video and beware of cheap competitors who flog velcro tents, Staples filing cabinets or Home Depot sheds rigged with gear and priced at a much higher markup than anything we manufacture here at BCNL.

Please also beware that cheesy business people play dirty tricks on the internet. If you want to speak directly to me, feel free to call our toll-free number at 1.866.933.3269 and dial extension 124.


----------



## bcnl (Jan 29, 2008)

iloveit said:


> A few quick questions regarding the Bloombox:
> 
> 1) Do the odours from the flowering chamber leak outside?
> 2) Is the carbon filter fan noisy?
> ...


Hi! I won't comment on any of the qualitative stuff. Let's let the customers speak on that. In terms of details, it does come with a coco carbon filter that we manufacture ourselves. The fan draws all air through the filter for scrubbing. With certain plants, at certain times and under certain environmental conditions odours might escape. If that happens or is an annoyance for you, just call the support line for some easy troubleshooting tips.

In terms of the additional purchases, if you get the BloomBox Royale it comes with everything you need except CO2 tank and whatever you wish to grow. It has the BloomBox plus a year's supply of growing accessories, backup pumps and bulbs, a year's supply of nutrients and The Dryer!

The basic BloomBox comes with a 4 month supply of nutrients and growing media. You would need to get a PH Pen at least.

As far as the reservoir goes, it is designed to be filled and left for 7-10 days depending on how hot your climate is and how big your plants are. All you have to do is change nutrients once a week or so.

Right on.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 29, 2008)

bc your so full of your company its hilarious.Dude where is your grow gallery? what not even 1 picture to show the greatness of the bloom box producer growing ganja to show these massive yields and guess you dont know umm mediacl grade weed comes from a quality grow which can be done in a bucket of dirt ya dipsheet.Just becausse your just a salemen with no trades training or vocational background doesnt mean the rest of us are.You love your overpriced box that under yields and is not reccomended by most hydro shops I personally have walked into and had discussions with and I see it hurts your feeling but Im sorry the thread asked for opinions and thoughts..Maybe when you come on and show and prove this magic box that produces pounds every week of this magical medical grade weed that only can be grown in this box then I can say I have seen wrong and was given in correct opinions..Show me wrong instead of pissing in the wind telling me what my opinion or others opinions are instead of saying only your opinion which is a key word here is the only way or your an idiot.Come on and bring these great medical grade crops your boasting about mR 30 year gamja grower.Now go sit in your desk wait for the first new grower to come along and sindle hikm out of 5 grand..Now last and all you my friend can not tell me what my opinion or that of thousands of others should be becuase you sell the damn product..If someone wants to spend that much money on this thing thats fine but doesnt mean I have to say "oh yes bc is right he knows all and even showed me what I think of this item" not gonna happen I dont see 5 grand worth of product in it and Im sorry for that.But before you as the new guy comes in and tell me what I can think or have an opinion or or what my trades background is you should know a person personal before ya open your mouth....Now since you tell me my opinion I will tell you yours.You believe that anyone who deosnt buy your product must be so dumb as you need 5 grand to grow 8 oz of magic medical grade weed and if they dont spend it with bc they cant grow anything but shwag...fuckin numbnuts stop reciting your website info and bring back picture proof of the box growing lbs at a time of this cannibus cup buds...


----------



## bcnl (Jan 29, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> bc your so full of your company its hilarious.Dude where is your grow gallery? what not even 1 picture to show the greatness of the bloom box producer growing ganja to show these massive yields


Keep it coming Feltch. The more that I inform you, the less stupid you will be. Our customers have to search online to find videos like the Producer in action. As a representative of the company, I cannot condone illegal activity nor can we represent things like that on our website. We will be rolling out a medical marijuana campaign to legal canadian growers this spring. Hopefully then we can show people how our products and services can aid legal medical access.



> and guess you dont know umm mediacl grade weed comes from a quality grow which can be done in a bucket of dirt ya dipsheet.


I see that your reading comprehension rivals your ability to compose coherent sentences. Medical grade marijuana can be grown in lots of places. No other indoor garden on the market is _manufactured from medical grade, powder-coated aluminum_. It's the same kind of material used in other medical appliances.



> Just becausse your just a salemen with no trades training or vocational background doesnt mean the rest of us are.


No kidding hey? That's kinda the point, bright lights. We support people who don't have the skills and experience of a Darwin Award luminary such as yourself.



> You love your overpriced box that under yields and is not reccomended by most hydro shops I personally have walked into and had discussions with


Doesn't anyone else find it funny how much time Feltch has supposedly spent researching a box that he would never possibly conceive of buying for himself? Methinks he doth protest too much. I wish he was more honest about himself.



> and I see it hurts your feeling but Im sorry the thread asked for opinions and thoughts..*Maybe when you come on and show and prove this magic box that produces pounds every week of this magical medical grade weed that only can be grown in this box *then I can say I have seen wrong and was given in correct opinions..


Does false attribution ever work? You sure are funny.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

bryanw2006 said:


> haha Im one of those stupid people i guess that want a bloom box it "looks cool " it is expensive with only 1 water pump so if it goes out your girls die. yes the bloom box is over priced but you can get close to 8 ozs dried off a cycle and *supposly you can get 6 harvests in a year they recommend to keep clone for 7 days vege for 7 days then flower for 6 weeks so fully 2 month cycle. compared to organics you may only get 4-5 harvests in a year.* the picture i saw it looks like 2 plants was pretty tight in there. who else has bloom boxes I would love to see more pictures of them filled up to kinda see how much can really be fit into them and if they truly are a rip off. if you were going to go to Texas hydroponics and build your own with all the parts there. what would oneself by if you wanted to spend around 2500 3 grand what is better aero or hydro i see so many set ups grow smart technology what is this does it just mean computer controled?



HAHAHAHA LMAO!!!!! wow that is a whole lot. i bet that could be put to shame easy. *THEY MUST REALLY HAVE YALL FOOLED. *You must never heard of SOG, you say 6 harvest a year? 

try getting a harvest every 2 weeks. go do some research. dont be fooled by the marketing hype.

and organics? LMAO again. organics has nothing to do with how many harvest you can have. you really need to read. 

BCNL, you all need to start offering some type of REAL reading/educational material to your customers, they are apparently oblivious


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 29, 2008)

Like I said bc when you can put up some real backing of these product and show me why this is the holy grail of 5 gran investments then Ill take my hat off to you but at this point your a used car salemens trying to pawn your warez with nothing to back any statement you make..Pick the side of the fence you wanna be on Can you proof its effectivness for growing marijuna or just lettuce???Ill wait for your pictures and links to these great videos showing it in action until then you got nothing to show me as a grower and I have shown my abilities to build money saving versions of high dollar items at much lower costs.I will go ahead and make a project mini bloom box here as soon as I get a chance and will even do a grow journel on it.I believe I will out produce it with a smaller unit and under $400.If I win on this one you send me a free bc producer and I will test it out and make a video for buyers to see with it in action.If I cant make a heavy producing knockoff for around that $400 Ill take every word back and declare you and bc genius gods at your will and call


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 29, 2008)

Heres what you selling for all that money . A standard sheet metal box on casters with a ballast kit in the top.I saw nothing to complicated here.A simple metal band saw. sheet metal break and some sheet metal screws although I will be using 1.8 steel plating and welded joints which makes a more ridgid design..

YouTube - Making of a BloomBox


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 29, 2008)

Here it is in action with some sickly looking plants and the guy even had to modify the unit to keep temps down...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=oC_7qeIgQw8


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 29, 2008)

Dej I apologize for posting in your journel as I got caught up in a disagreement and its wrong for me to post in your journel so I officially apologize and will refrain from doing so further.My apologizes bro


----------



## Tanuvan (Jan 29, 2008)

Careful Fletch, you may get inundated with requests for purchase  I'll take one!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 29, 2008)

lol.Im so easy to push into proving things lol.We will see how it comes out and if its a go Ill auction it off lol Im gonna stop posting in this journel though thats a real dick head move on my part and I feel bad.Ill see if mods can move my posts out of this thread


----------



## bcnl (Jan 30, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I have shown my abilities to build money saving versions of high dollar items at much lower costs.


Yes Feltch, we get this. You are a growing guru who has 20 years of experience, is a trained welder, has access to an electrician and has designed multiple environmental controls and numerous growing environments.

I'm sure that all of our customers wish they shared your wealth of knowledge, but they don't. Our customers are people who want to get things going as easily as possible. Some of them, and not the "dirt-under-the-toenails" folks like yourself, actually have the money to pay for this. We can help people get going on budgets from $500 - $20,000.

With the BloomBox, we're not looking to outgrow a rootin' and tootin' possum-eater like yourself, we just want to make it as easy as possible for the average person to grow their own. And you know what? We've created 14 legit jobs for some really nice young people in the process.

So please, build your BloomBox. Dedicate as much of your time and resources as possible to this exercise and share your results with the whole world. Then, when 2000 customers approach you to purchase your kick-ass product, just make sure you have a plan in place to produce your box. . . and be sure to upgrade your call-waiting so you can support them.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 30, 2008)

you're jokey, very much so.


----------



## Diesel4me (Jan 30, 2008)

oh well i wanna see some more damn pics


----------



## bcnl (Jan 31, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Here it is in action with some sickly looking plants and the guy even had to modify the unit to keep temps down...
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=oC_7qeIgQw8


Thanks for posting that great video of someone's FIRST GROW. Here's what the actual customer "pornweedstar" had to say on YouTube:



> please explaine high heat? how did you fix it?
> 
> *I live in a hot environment 85+. At first i tried to ac the whole room the machine was in. This worked ok high 80's lights on and off. Recently i figured out how to duct my ac strait into my intake making it a perfect home for my girls. 77 lights on 63 lights off.*


We teach our customers how to monitor internal temperatures and tweak their boxes all the time. Like this guy says, he lives in an 85+ environment and he had no air conditioning. This without any mention of humidity. Conditions like that will put a strain on any piece of kit. That's why customer-directed R&D is a big part of who we are. Our support model is built on sharing the knowledge and experience of our customers and making that available to everyone 16 hours per day, 7 days per week. 

Given the tweaks that this guy tried, I'm guessing he had guidance from one of our support technicians. And whaddya know? It's now fully dialed.




> Hey man, r you happy with your purchase? Money spent worth the product? How much does one plant yeild? How many plants r planted in there? All the info is really helpful, thanks 4 ur time. *
> 
> you can put 18 plants in here but i leave one space open for easy checking of ph and water level, yield depends on strain and training, but with no training im yielding about one zip per plant on average. I have run into some problems as was to be expected (mold heat etc.) I knew it would take time to get this machine dialed in but im well on my way. I would have spent any amount of money for the relief of my aching back and being able to supply my own medicine.
> *


So let's see. . . this untrained guy, a self-professed growing noob, gets over a pound out of his Producer using only 17 of the plant sites. 



Feltch said:


> fuckin numbnuts stop reciting your website info and bring back picture proof of the box growing lbs at a time of this cannibus cup buds...


We claim that our customers get anywhere from 1-2 lbs out of a Producer based on skill and strain. You were kind enough to prove that for us here.

Thanks for the support,

BCNL


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 31, 2008)

possum eater hmmm Id love to met you some day when your in the Chicago area we can hang out and have much fun as I slap you around just for kicks.Yes some people have moeny to burn and as I stated a half dozen times by all means spend the money.My issue is that its not worth the the price you guys charge.Some people think more about the people and some are just about gouging the uneducated new customer as much as possible and dont give a shit about them ie BC from your attitude you show.Im not in this arguemnt to open shop with these as they are not worth my time to develope but when do I have no problem posting a step by step how to build the unit free of cost for growers who need medical grade marijuana but cant afford 5 grand to do so. I assume with how high you tote these as being for medical grade and the known fact the US doesnt have a free health care system that you greatly reduce the price on these for medical paitence as so you can help thier medical needs and not just empty thier wallet for them just as the government does already correct?? Its to bad you are so one dimensional and don't have any training in the many different aspects of life as when you well round yourself your able to be much more selfsuffient but sometimes people just worry about a single path of life and do not take advantage of all the things there are to learn in life.You try to insult or take jabs doubting my trainings or skills I have went to school for and the on job expirence I have learned or the self taught or from others skills taught to me.Yes I am a certifed welder 3 years of automotive collision and repair tends to teach you weld and metal work.Can I build things easily yes 13 years on job as a carpenter tend to allow you to back engineer something to its basics.My greow expirence well what can I say I read,listen.practice and fine tune..I can tell you know from the video post I linked here that was nowhere close to an lb of dry bud in that box and if you looked it was not a 17 site grow.Now Im sure you also saw there was another grow shown from the same poster that wasnt him but another individual.As you can see by the growers alone on this site its not feasible to use the 18 site provided as thier is not enough room unless your an expirenced grower familar with techniques like lollipopping.lst,topping and such but I'm sure your company includes those how too in the dvd they send since you know these are for novice rich people growers to start out with...And for needing a great customer service hotline to help...Im here everyday answering dozens of emails directly and posting 100's of open posts a month free of charge...So when your company decideds to stay open 24 hours a day toll free with real life marijuana grow answers let us know...hey your moving up you have a total of 16 posts expert.


----------



## bryanw2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey this is kinda offf Topic hijacking but guys for organics what nutes do yall use maybe yall could send me in the right direction?


----------



## dejm1 (Feb 5, 2008)

For the record I was extremely happy with my grow - obviously I was a first timer and made a bunch of mistakes but the end result was worth it, regardless how the plants look. BCNL service is AWESOME to say the least - they were always there when I needed them and that is a major point. Fletch, you sound like a psycho or someone who has smoked too much... smoke some more and mellow out! Why knock the product because you can build one yourself - I certainly couldn't and most people can't. If people want one, why be so hostile? We're all impressed with your skills.

Anyway, BCNL is totally representative of his company - smart, helpful, informative, and a good sense of humor! We've prob. spoken already when you helped me. If you're thinking about getting the Bloombox and can put together the money I highly recommend it.

P.S. I have a more detailed journal somwhere on Garden's Cure - this was a smaller journal.


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 8, 2008)

so do it again i want to see this who cares about these people talking shit.






http://hightimes.com/420images/24_box1jan384.jpg


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 8, 2008)

cool mini plants...


----------



## TokeIt69 (Feb 11, 2008)

I've got a bloombox and I have found the guys at BCNL to be very helpful.
I am just getting started on my first grow so I can not vouch for how much it will yield or how well it grows but the customer support is as good as it gets.
I bought the unit used off ebay and still have recieved excellent customer support


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 12, 2008)

dej call me what you will.I gave my opinion on the thing as did others but bcnl got his feelings hurt by it and went on a rampage and name calling assault and I went right there with him. I said if you wann spend all that money on such a smaler grow that was fine but me personally I had seen a few in use and it wasnt pretty and that was by very expirenced growers and every hydro store that was able to order these had reasons not to get it.Thats what i based my thought about it on.If your happy thats great and Im happy the couple grand you spent was worth your while its just not a thing I believe in and endorse..again sorry for jackin the thread I asked to have all the comment removed to make it your complete thread mods said they contacted you but you must have decided to leave them. Anyways for the price of a used car it is what it is.


----------



## warmachine789 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im thinking of buying a product from bc northern lights,got a few questions to ask about your bloom box and how your getting on please reply when you can


----------



## SmokeEater (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey 

I just had to register after reading this thread, made me laugh. I've been doing alot of research on these over the years and its been hard finding threads or journals because the second someone mentions bloombox... the "real" growers automatically denounce it and whoever is talking about it almost seems to be viewed as a sell out. I'm not saying that all happened here, but it does seems like a dirty word - to the people that don't have one. lol Everyone who actually has one has been more than pleased with their results, from what I've read.

My wife had a stroke in 2000, her entire right side was effected, she can only use one arm. During the summer I'm gone for up to 3 weeks, then home for 2-3 days, and gone again. For both of us this is perfect. It does cost some money, but as the orginial poster stated it pays for itself in no time! And if it costs me $3400 to not have to f--- with it all the time it's worth every penny. Geez, all I want is to get outta the rat race of finding a sack. This thing will be just right for that lonely corner in the garage.

dejm1 (if your still around),

nice job, next time flower sooner huh? lol I've seen other people overgrow their box like that not accounting for the stretch. I wanna see more - you wouldn't happen to have a link to that other thread would ya? That site doesn't have a search feature or I'm just stoned and can't find it. I'm getting the bloombox after this fire season, so this summer lets hear it for global warming!!  

Best of luck to ya and *thank you* for posting this journal.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 17, 2008)

Smoke you do realise you cant leave this or any grow for more then a few days right? you have to ph and adjust ppm daily and the res on these is quite small so it will flux alot.My only issue with it is it doesnt do what they claim.Itll grow weed but not as much or as fast as they claim.I feel bad when people who dont know better get screwed over on stuff like the aerogarden or this thing but I am seeing some people dont care about thier money and toss it around without thought so enjoy it.


----------



## Nox (Apr 19, 2008)

Smoke- I own a caddy from sunlight sheds and am having lots of luck so far (with some noob mistakes in the beginning too) But it was a little cheaper, but does lack the enviromental controls that are in bloombox. 

They are a great option in my opinion for someone that can't build a system whatever the reason may be, I personally struggle with some physical disabilities. The extra money was more then worth not having to figure out how to get it built.

Just more for you to look at and think about, but if you can afford it I think the bloombox looks awesome, I want one!

My journal: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/62864-rough-start-first-grow.html


----------



## bcnl (Apr 21, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Smoke you do realise you cant leave this or any grow for more then a few days right? you have to ph and adjust ppm daily and the res on these is quite small so it will flux alot.


I see Feltch is up to his old lies again. He's just a little testy because he spends all his time in a dark basement with welding goggles on. The light here hurts his eyes.

The BloomBox and Producer are designed so that you only have to change your nutrients once per week. Mix up your nutes, measure your Ph & PPM and then swap. You pump out the old nutrients with a flip of the switch.



> My only issue with it is it doesnt do what they claim.Itll grow weed but not as much or as fast as they claim.


We claim 0.5 to 1.0 lbs every 8 weeks from a BloomBox and 1.0 to 2.0 lbs out of a Producer every 8-11 weeks depending on skill, strain and nutes. It's weird how Feltch keeps saying it's not true, yet he was kind enough to post a YouTube video of some guy who got over a pound out of his Producer on his third grow! 




> I feel bad when people who dont know better get screwed over on stuff like the aerogarden or this thing but I am seeing some people dont care about thier money and toss it around without thought so enjoy it.


The Aerograden is to weed growing what you are to web posting - a toy, a trick and a gimmick.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 22, 2008)

awww Bcnl got his panties in a wad again since his companies product is dogged so bad by so many different hydro shops and most wont even consider selling or ordering it after they see demos of it.Its ok you keep sucking the teet of your boss and raping the new inexpirenced growers with the over priced metal box you push as if the holy grail lol My simple 30 minute 6 plant aero tubs out grow the producer in half the time and for under $200 with 600 watt hps light and nutes.Its ok though bcnl you ll get your pay check from the noobs who dont care about the cost of your baby.I see your still contributing like crazy to the site with your bountiful information on growing cannibus with your 22 post 10 directed right at me lol wait your online her onlone advertising and not contributing to the online community.PSA form Bloom Box courtesy of Bcnl lol why dont you add and contribute to the site and then maybe we wont have to look at you as someone who says they know somthing but has nothing to teach the site..You got your free advertising now contribute to the grow site ya leech


----------



## bcnl (Apr 22, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> awww Bcnl got his panties in a wad again since his companies product is dogged so bad by so many different hydro shops and most wont even consider selling or ordering it after they see demos of it.Its ok you keep sucking the teet of your boss and raping the new inexpirenced growers with the over priced metal box you push as if the holy grail lol My simple 30 minute 6 plant aero tubs out grow the producer in half the time and for under $200 with 600 watt hps light and nutes.Its ok though bcnl you ll get your pay check from the noobs who dont care about the cost of your baby.I see your still contributing like crazy to the site with your bountiful information on growing cannibus with your 22 post 10 directed right at me lol wait your online her onlone advertising and not contributing to the online community.PSA form Bloom Box courtesy of Bcnl lol why dont you add and contribute to the site and then maybe we wont have to look at you as someone who says they know somthing but has nothing to teach the site..You got your free advertising now contribute to the grow site ya leech


LOL! Helped more growers than you, turd.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 23, 2008)

Bcnl reall you have? Too bad none are on this site.If I wanted to wast 10 minutes I could read all your post remove the 16 towards me and see the other 11 you made which just promote your company lol keep trying though someday you might accidentally say something pertainent to growing lol


----------



## TokeIt69 (Apr 28, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Bcnl reall you have? Too bad none are on this site.If I wanted to wast 10 minutes I could read all your post remove the 16 towards me and see the other 11 you made which just promote your company lol keep trying though someday you might accidentally say something pertainent to growing lol


 
Now Now kids .. can't we play nice?
Actually I have a bloombox .. I can say yet what it's going to do I am on my first grow and still in vegetative stage.
But I will be sure and give a testimonial when the time is right
I didnt buy it new though, those things are priced crazy


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 1, 2008)

lol toke but they are worth the 4 grand for a new grower lol..yeah post back and let us know if your dry yield is as great as claimed by the maker.Now if the box was more reasonably priced Id have no isuues for it a producer for about $1500 with everything might be worth it if it was shipped and ready for that cost but 3-4 grand no..


----------



## George Dubs (May 3, 2008)

i've been wanting to see these things in action for so long good to know that you got a good bang for your buck


----------



## TokeIt69 (May 5, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> lol toke but they are worth the 4 grand for a new grower lol..yeah post back and let us know if your dry yield is as great as claimed by the maker.Now if the box was more reasonably priced Id have no isuues for it a producer for about $1500 with everything might be worth it if it was shipped and ready for that cost but 3-4 grand no..


Cool, I will let you know
I gave around 1300.00 for mine used but I have about 1600.00 in it by now because I had to replace a bunch of stuff in it.
My plants are looking good so far though
I'm getting ready to flower 9 plants


----------



## warmachine789 (May 26, 2008)

hi i have a product from the same company how do we become friends so i can chat to you ?


----------



## TokeIt69 (Jun 2, 2008)

Im not sure, I usually just read the posts on these sites
My flowers are looking beautiful though
5 females on week 4 flowering


----------



## warmachine789 (Jun 15, 2008)

hi i have bcnl product get in touch


----------



## nathenking (Jun 15, 2008)

I also have a producer. Will let u know how it grows


----------



## TokeIt69 (Jun 16, 2008)

My flowers are blooming and boy are they big
I still have 2 weeks to go til Harvest but it looks like my 4 bagseed clones are going to reap a nice harvest
The original bagseed was some good stuff even though it was commercial weed but I can't wait to see how good this stuff is going to be
I figured it will have to be better than the original bagseed because I have eliminated the seeds by jerking the males and have grown in perfect conditions with my bloombox in my basement
I really didnt want to buy seeds over the internet, figured it was too risky, I will let you all know how good my stuff is when I harvest it and cure it
It is so tempting to jerk a bud and smoke it now but I am not going to do that because I want to be able to know for sure how much weight I get off my 4 clones when I harvest it


----------



## nathenking (Jun 22, 2008)

RIght on bro, good luck and keep us posted


----------



## nathenking (Jun 25, 2008)

any news tokeit????


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Filthy.How about a picture of your Awesome!!!Under $500 box that is automated and made of steel?


----------



## nathenking (Jul 2, 2008)

Gonna try to bump this thread


----------



## TokeIt69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, the news is in!! I reaped exactly 140.5 grams from my 4 plants. I harvested most of it a little bit early because I noticed they were morphing but I left the bottom buds that didnt look mature to grow til the full 8 weeks. Now I wish I had left them all to grow the full 8 weeks because the 8 week buds are 1 hit knock your ass off stuff and the other is good don't get me wrong but the latter is out of this world. I haven't smoked stuff this good in years!!!!!!! I LOVE MY BLOOMBOX!!!!!!!!!
I would recommend it to anyone!! I just have a blanket thrown over it and it looks like more music equipment shoved in the corner with everything else.


----------



## TokeIt69 (Jul 6, 2008)

is my avatar showing? My profile pic is a pic of some of my bud


----------



## nathenking (Jul 7, 2008)

good job tokeit. think if you had the whole thing filled. youd have a pd or close to it.


----------



## TokeIt69 (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know, I will have to find out wont I 
I'll be sure to keep you folks posted here at rolllitup.org


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 10, 2008)

Great job tokeit


----------



## stonedgrappler (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm looking at picking 1 of these up. Quick question for BCNL...is it possible to swap that 400W HPS out for a 600 or even a 1000watter or is that too much?


----------



## Mr Producer (Jul 18, 2008)

I am the BC Northernlights rep, gimme a shout if you got any questions. 1 888 886 7389


----------



## Mr Producer (Jul 18, 2008)

We have stuck with 400s for a reason the 600s get too hot.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 19, 2008)

They are nice.But they are very exspensive.


----------



## nathenking (Jul 23, 2008)

Update from my producer. Started week 3 of flower today. Things are going great and the system is very easy to use. My plants are super healthy and this is my first grow. Great system, just a little pricey. But after first grow you should have all your money back.


----------



## bryanw2006 (Jul 25, 2008)

pictures please


----------



## Scrapper420 (Jul 25, 2008)

heey bro i cant see the pictures. how did u make the drop systm?


----------



## nathenking (Jul 29, 2008)

dont have a digi camera fellas, wish i did tho. Week 4 starts tomorrow. everything is working great and easy, I actually left the unit this friday abou nooon and didnt get back until sunday around 5. everything was fine.


----------



## pre 98 bubba (Jul 30, 2008)

is the bloom box really worth the money man im really thinking about getting one and want to know the truth and how much trouble did you have with how fast they grew it dosent look like its enought room ano one more thing how long did it take you to get the nut. down to a T.... just woundering thanx.


----------



## NoDrama (Jul 30, 2008)

Week 6 of flower, the main colas are the size of my forearm, some nute burn there also. Should easily yield over a pound. 2 weeks of clone time , 0 veg , 7 weeks flower. Using a Big Bud/Northern lights cross. 1 week of flush til harvest. Next grow i will be using mainly indica strain which will get 2 weeks of veg time. Using BCNL Producer.


----------



## nathenking (Aug 4, 2008)

pre89buuba, it comes with a nute schedule that is really easy to follow. If you run co2 there is no reason you cant get your money back on your first or second grow. it also has plenty of room


----------



## TokeIt69 (Aug 4, 2008)

2nd grow going strong!! Now in week 3 flowering of 8 clones
Bloombox is the shit man


----------



## nathenking (Aug 6, 2008)

Hell ya tokeit. Looks like you, me and no drama should start our own BC northernlight thread. 
Started week 5 of bloom today. Couple weeks and then harvest. SHould easily pull over a pd also. I love these boxes. Keep up the good work and keep us posted brother.


----------



## nathenking (Aug 13, 2008)

Started week 6 today brothers, im getting really anxious to pull these ladies. only 3 weeks and its crop time. yeeaaaaah


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 13, 2008)

3 days from harvest here Nathen. I will post weights wet first, then a week later the dry weights.


----------



## nathenking (Aug 17, 2008)

right on bro, keep me posted


----------



## 2008 (Aug 18, 2008)

when using this box, how much of a difference can you notice on the electric bill? please only bc growbox owners or users, thank you!


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 19, 2008)

harvest came and gone, 60 Ounces wet, hoping for 16 ounces dry.

i notice about a $40 hit to my bill running a producer and a mothership (1200 watts total)


----------



## 2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

sweet thanks, its funny while you were answering me i was asking you on your other thread the same q, thanks.


----------



## TokeIt69 (Aug 19, 2008)

I notice about 20- 25 dollars a month on my electric bill for the bloomboox with both sides running. My flowers are on week 5 1/2 now, the buds are looking enormous.
Cant wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Producer (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes the bbox used about 10 kw/h per month
and producer uses just over 11 

Word up !!

i got a few used producers coming in email me if interested

[email protected]


----------



## Mr Producer (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats Growin on??

thanks for the response on the used boxes!!! only 12 left of 18. email me for price (thread above)

Still doing half price shipping until Aug 31. 1 888 886 7389


----------



## nathenking (Aug 30, 2008)

update here: will be pulling the ladies in 13 days. looking at getting atleast 12 oz maybe even a full pound. Will keep everybody updated. 
peace


----------



## jstoner (Sep 2, 2008)

hey ya nathen u got aim i want to ask some questions if thats cool...keep us posted if yuo can


----------



## K.J (Sep 5, 2008)

First I want to thank the OP and all of the rest of you constructive posters in this thread! I have been looking at BCNL's box's for years and have wanted very badly to see/read a grow journal using one of their products. This was a very informative post and it finally helped me make a decision to purchase one of their box's. It won't be for some time still, but soon enough. And when I do, I'll be sure to keep meticulous records and pictures so I can post an informative grow journal for all to see.

I've been in contact with BCNL over the past few days and they've been nothing but amazingly helpful. If their products are as good as their customer service, then I know I'm in for a treat.

That said, I would love to hear more about people's experiences with their box's. Please, post more!


----------



## jstoner (Sep 6, 2008)

sounds good KJ hope to hear from yours whenever you get it..im looking to buying a bloombox and eventually getting a producer..these machines look liek they do the trick for us handyman - challenged people that can't build there own...looking to speaking to you soon BCNL


----------



## jstoner (Sep 6, 2008)

hey nodrama how much did you get? and how about yourself tokeit how far are you coming along?


----------



## London Bud Man (Sep 7, 2008)

i have been researching for a few monthes now and i bought a second hand bloombox, i cant wait to get started my little clones will be potted tommorow 8th sept 2008.
i will keep a little journal from tom , it will be called 
applejack and blueberry.

any advice or comments will be gratefully recieved.


----------



## TokeIt69 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm starting to pull the big buds now, I will post my weight when I get them all pulled


----------



## Boneman (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone here use the sunlight sheds products? I think I read one that used the caddy. I'm just curious of the comparison.


----------



## NoDrama (Sep 8, 2008)

jstoner said:


> hey nodrama how much did you get? and how about yourself tokeit how far are you coming along?



Got 10 ounces dried and cured of unseeded bud. got 200 beans from some damn hermies which killed my overall weight. Heavenly smell and taste now that its had some cure time. very citrusy. You can see my next grow in my journal at the bottom.


----------



## jstoner (Sep 13, 2008)

let us now


----------



## nathenking (Sep 14, 2008)

update here: chopped them friday in the dryer box as I type. pulled roughly 85 ounces wet. Should dry to at least 16 of dry matter. I also took picks will post final weight and picks next weekend.


----------



## K.J (Sep 15, 2008)

nathenking said:


> update here: chopped them friday in the dryer box as I type. pulled roughly 85 ounces wet. Should dry to at least 16 of dry matter. I also took picks will post final weight and picks next weekend.


Wow, very nice. How many plants did you have again and what strain? I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## nathenking (Sep 15, 2008)

I had18 plants in flower for 9.5 weeks. Ran NLxBB like nodrama did.


----------



## TokeIt69 (Sep 16, 2008)

I finally got all my flowers cut and it looks like I am going get somewhere around a half pound off my 8 plants. I love my Bloombox!!!
One setback though, my mother has started getting brown spots an her leaves. After the brown spots appear the leaf dries up, turns completely brown, and falls off. Practically every leaf is doing this. I am worried, I don't want to lose my mother plant


----------



## nathenking (Sep 20, 2008)

Well fellas everything is dried and weighed and it came out to be 15 ounces. Not bad for my first grow. Thats .5grams/watt. Will def. be able to get a pound from here on out for sure. here is a link to my journal
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/111760-bcnl-producer-grow.html#post1349737


----------



## TokeIt69 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok guys the plants are all harvested and cured now, my avatar is a picture of my crop. I got 7.52 oz's (thats nearly a 1/2 lb)
I'm pleased!! However my mother plant is still looking sick, I am afraid she won't pull through! I am not sure if it is from overwatering, nuteburn, mold, fungus, root rot, mites
I bought some spray that is supposed to kill fungus, mildew, and mites. I will try that and also stop feeding her nutes for a few days and see what happens!!
Wish me luck peeps!!!


----------



## nathenking (Sep 21, 2008)

great job tokeit, 7.5 ozs is great. keep us posted on your next grow and good luck with your mom bro. peace


----------



## 420greenthumb420 (Sep 22, 2008)

Been growing these for about 12 weeks. Started from sativa seeds. Killed 3 males and ladies blew up. Nice dense growth from 10 healthy ladies.


----------



## nathenking (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you have a link for some more info on your box bro. Looks pretty cool. Specs??


----------



## 420greenthumb420 (Sep 22, 2008)

nathenking said:


> Do you have a link for some more info on your box bro. Looks pretty cool. Specs??


Xtreme Series Automated "SMART" Grow Boxes


----------



## nathenking (Sep 22, 2008)

Those thi ngs look awesome bro, How do they work, what do ya pull out of those every harvest??


----------



## nathenking (Sep 29, 2008)

any updates anyone?????


----------



## nathenking (Oct 10, 2008)

bump the thread for one last time


----------



## K.J (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, updates anyone?


----------



## TokeIt69 (Oct 13, 2008)

my update is .. I'm out of commission.
My shit died
I don't know when I will try again
Out of two bloombox crops I harvested 12.5 oz's
Not bad ... I made my money back


----------



## jstoner (Oct 14, 2008)

what do u mean it died tokeit?


----------



## warpainted (Oct 16, 2008)

I think he means his plants (mothers) died. 

Thank you for the reviews guys.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey 420...How do you like the "smart box" ...what does your yield look like?


----------



## 420greenthumb420 (Nov 11, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Hey 420...How do you like the "smart box" ...what does your yield look like?


I am very happy with the Cultivator Pro. It took a little while to get it all dialed it, but it's tweaked to perfection now. It's been running the last 3 weeks with no input from me! The ladies are loving it...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm not gonna lie, I'm pretty jealous. haha. keep us informed as to what your yield looks like!


----------



## jordo69 (Jan 6, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I'm pretty jealous. haha. keep us informed as to what your yield looks like!


 

How grows it ?


----------



## justcurious13 (Feb 19, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Smoke you do realise you cant leave this or any grow for more then a few days right? you have to ph and adjust ppm daily and the res on these is quite small so it will flux alot.My only issue with it is it doesnt do what they claim.Itll grow weed but not as much or as fast as they claim.I feel bad when people who dont know better get screwed over on stuff like the aerogarden or this thing but I am seeing some people dont care about thier money and toss it around without thought so enjoy it.


Fletch,
I thought you said you weren't going to *bump* this thread anymore? I am trying to read some info on Bloombox owners and their stories. Not read about some angry dude from chicago that obviously has some anger issues. I bet all you do is post n various forums pronouncing your greatness! STFU already, we get you don't care for this product. You made your point now get off the lawn!!!

Back on topic....

PS- thanks for the journal, I found it helpful.


----------



## TBJ21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Can anybody tell me what the deal is with reverse osmosis systems and are the necessary? I've been having problems with my PH levels going up on a daily basis and I was told to get one. I suppose it would be cheaper than buying distilled water. Any input?

Thanks


----------



## hannsp4100 (Jan 6, 2010)

does the odor control system really work?


----------



## mr ben (Mar 2, 2010)

Intresting thread 
So were the buds really good and smelly? I think they are a bit over priced and could do with more tweaking like bigger quiter fans cause they sound noisy even on Utube and cause of heat issues.I dont like the timer either cause it has a programme inside it and if you delate it by accident you have to buy another at $50! Why use a timer like that? A guy called the medicane man has had some good grows with the producer check it out.Maybe he has some connection with BC lol.


----------



## whydoineedthis123 (Oct 18, 2012)

It's 2012 I wanna see Fletchs growbox that only costs $500 and his journal on how to make it  FOLLOW THROUGH FLETCH save a noobie like me 3-5k 
s


----------



## Ndane (Apr 28, 2013)

buying my first bloombox within a month or 2, this will be my first grow, was a bit iffy about the purchase, however after reading the great constructive posts ( not fletch odv ) ive decided that im def ready to purchase this box, thanks alot, i will be making a journal when i get the box and grow going so that i too may help potential buyers not get turned over by angerturds


----------



## Lank902 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ndane said:


> buying my first bloombox within a month or 2, this will be my first grow, was a bit iffy about the purchase, however after reading the great constructive posts ( not fletch odv ) ive decided that im def ready to purchase this box, thanks alot, i will be making a journal when i get the box and grow going so that i too may help potential buyers not get turned over by angerturds


Howd your grow turn out man ????


----------



## oddish (Jun 29, 2015)

Bump - looking into this now as well. Any feedback?


----------

